# Odd bottle I found no clue what it used to hold...any ideas?



## GingeredBiscuit (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi there...new to the forum and wondered if anyone would have any idea what this bottle once held that I found recently while digging. Unfortunately it's broken at the bottom.


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 10, 2019)

My guess is an olive oil bottle.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jul 10, 2019)

Olive oil.  Nice age to it.  Hopefully you're finding some other stuff along with it.  Good luck!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 10, 2019)

I think some of those toilet water bottles are shaped like this or similar to this also. LEON.


----------



## GingeredBiscuit (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I'll do a little research and see if I can find either an olive oil or toilet water one that matches. Unfortunately most of the things found in this area were burned and tossed on a hill so are broken. My friend and I did find a few unbroken small pharmacists bottles and unmarked small cork tops that I believe were probably medicine bottles. One small bottle that was sadly in a melty state still had the glass stopper inside it when I found it. Other than that there are tons of transferware ironstone shards, a couple bisque doll heads and buttons. They all date to the late 1800's-early 1900's. There was one whole brown bottle that I believe was a whisky bottle but I don't think it's of any value.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 13, 2019)

You might try digging deeper into the hillside.  There may be older, unburnt stuff farther in.  Best of luck.


----------



## GingeredBiscuit (Jul 17, 2019)

sandchip said:


> You might try digging deeper into the hillside.  There may be older, unburnt stuff farther in.  Best of luck.


 Thanks! We have started digging a bit deeper and have come across some things that seemed to have at least managed to survive unscathed but it seems only the very small bottles are intact. I plan on going this weekend again and hopefully find more things. I found this little glass item and not sure what it is either. I thought maybe a salt shaker but it seems too large. It's heavy glass and almost 3" tall.

Edit....I think this glass with the threaded top may have been for condiments.



 I also found several of what I'm going to guess was a bud vase? I found mainly bottoms of it in various spots of the dump. This was the most intact piece I found. I'm not sure what to call. this design so I can look do a search on it. Its about the width as the other glass item above I found.


----------

